# I've been MIA



## Judy-Ron (Jan 23, 2020)

I haven't posted since the weekend...  All is well with the goats and the dogs...  It's me, I've been down since Monday night with the flu...  We had the grand babies here from Friday night thru Monday afternoon.  I truly mean babies...  One is two and the other is 12 months.  The 11 year old (pre teen) stayed in her room the whole time she was here.  We only saw her during meal time...  What ever happened between washing clothes, changing diapers and cleaning  runny noses I ended up with that they had....  UGH.  I'm up out of bed today but still washed out.  Thank God for my Ronny.  He's taken on the house husband duties, cooking and cleaning, as well as the farm chores without so much as a complaint..  Hopefully I'll be on my feet tomorrow... At 72 this old gal doesn't bounce back like I used to....


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

Were you at our house? We kept the grand daughters too, ages 3, 4 (almost 5) and 12. The 3 year old had fever, didn't sleep well, so Mamaw didn't sleep either. The 4 year old hung out with Papaw, the 12 year old watched Disney or went to her room. We give our DD and DSIL a weekend each month so they can sleep, rest, spend time together, go out to a movie or whatever their heart desires. But I didn't get sick. We've already had everything the kids have had, so our immunity is good. LOL LOL

Sorry you've been down with the flu. You need some elderberry syrup for that! And some hot chicken broth with garlic and ginger in it. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 23, 2020)

Glad you're feeling better!!   You are right, we don't bounce as well as 50 yrs back!  I'm just glad we do "still" bounce.       Give yourself a few days of light duty -- in a couple days you will wake up feeling good again.!

Kudos to Ron.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 27, 2020)

Update is in order...how you doing?

What kind of farm chores do ya'll have?   Maybe you did an intro post and I missed it.


----------



## Judy-Ron (Jan 30, 2020)

The crud is finally leaving me.  I still have a little bit of a cough at night but I'm feeling like my old self again.  Ronny is an excellent cook and made sure I had plenty of what I like to eat while I was down.  He did the floors, the laundry and dishes for me for a whole week on the inside of the house and fed our three little goats their breakfast and dinner meals and kept the hay bin full along with filtering the water for them.  (we have very hard water and filter it for their health) along with that he took care of feeding our five dogs twice a day and generally did all of the running around that was needed while I recouperated.  I think I'm going to keep him.....


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 30, 2020)

Judy-Ron said:


> I think I'm going to keep him.....



YEP -- he's a keeper!!   

It's nice to have a partner to share "everything" in life.    Glad your back up to par.  We try to keep up with all the members, so post away when you have time.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 31, 2020)

Being sick sucks. I hate being "down". Fortunately it seldom happens. Glad that your Ronny is such a good caretaker and that you are feeling better!


----------

